# port linux source



## ruggeroq (Mar 23, 2010)

hello, 
i'm trying to port a freebsd a linux program. 
 cmake output is 

-- Looking for libusb-1.0/libusb.h
-- Looking for libusb-1.0/libusb.h - not found
--   no libusb 1.0 found. No smartreader support


i'm not able to find this header in Freebsd 7.2 

thanks in advance 

Ruggero


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2010)

devel/libusb


----------



## ruggeroq (Mar 23, 2010)

*libusb*

I already install this portkg_add -r libusb
and i did not find the file in the file system.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2010)

did you look in /usr/local/include


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 23, 2010)

ruggeroq said:
			
		

> I already install this portkg_add -r libusb
> and i did not find the file in the file system.



lots of cmake modules require patches to find headers and libraries... could you point us to the source?

also, consider that libusb has become part of the main system since freebsd 8 (can't remember the exact version number you should use in a port Makefile... but it's on the handbook), then the dependency on it should be made conditional


----------

